# POS For Billing Home Sleep Studies G0399



## JSimpson (Apr 27, 2011)

I will be billing/coding home sleep studies, G0399. What would be the correct POS for this code? Any help coding these studies would be wonderful!


----------



## edean (Jun 20, 2011)

According to the Medicare Claims Processing Manual on page 12:

http://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c26.pdf

the proper "place of service" code would be *12 - Home* since the patient is receiving services in their home.

Most commerical payers use the same "place of service" codes that CMS has established.

Eugene W. Dean III, CPC


----------

